# What to do?



## Jessie Ann (Sep 18, 2011)

I am only 23 years old I have been married five years and I have a beautiful 2 year old son. About 8 months ago we moved in with my husband's parents we were only going to stay a month or so, but then I found out I got into nursing school in a different town so we decided to wait on moving out until we moved for school in the fall. well my husband has a good job in the town we use to live in, so he didnt make the move with me and we have been trying to make it work. this last week he came to me and said he wasn't happy and that he wanted some time. Im not saying that I am perfect I have made mistakes, but I just dont want to call in quits! I think that for the last 8 months we have had no time with eachother and have grown apart alot. we had people around us and in the middle of us for so long we havent connected in awhile. Im not happy either with our marriage either, but I want to work on it, and it seems like he just wants time to hangout and be carefree. I know he is unhappy with somethings in his life his job is a HUGE issue for him right now, he hasn't been able to do his hobbies all that much, which has really worn him down! I just don't know what to do, do I just give him space or do I try to fight for our realationship!


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

IMO, fight for it. Go to counseling. Get out of his parent's house. That's what I'd do before ending it.


----------

